# Halloween Costumes



## MeanneyFids

Tsuka is a bat, dally does not like the costumes so she simply is gonna wear a "BOO" necklace... just for when i hand out candy this year, theyre gonna help!


----------



## lperry82

Aw how sweet


----------



## Jynxstorm

aww they look adorible


----------



## MeanneyFids

its just funny as tsuka likes it.... he walks around all proud of himself...


----------



## RentalWhisper

Thi is possibly the cutest, funniest and cool threa I have read yet!! They look wicked!!


----------



## busylittlebee

Hahaha, that is hilarious. Love it.


----------



## Annie

Love the bat wings!!! I wish I could put bat wings on Sunny too but he will never let me put them on him.


----------



## Velvet

Aha... the bat wings...classic :rofl:


----------



## Cheryl

AWWWW SO CUTE! If only I can get my birds to go for that.. they throw a fit with a harness on.. Act like they are about to die. Oh well, no hanging things from my birdies.


----------



## Belinda

haha! hilarious!


----------



## MeanneyFids

he takes a whole new meaning to "bat bird" lol too bad non bird owners wouldnt get the joke. i tried putting them on dally, she had a hissing fit and freaked out so she wont take to a costume. tsuka loves them lol they just attach to his harness


----------



## lperry82

Ha ha yea he is bat bird lol


----------



## MeanneyFids

he does the bat bird i find when hes angry bout something lol hes just weird. hes getting a bit better lately so hopefully he stops this evil biting.... hes calmed down since hes seen my boyfriend....


----------



## Clawsworth

Those are soooo cute -- I love the bat wings!   You have such cute 'tiels!


----------



## MeanneyFids

thanks  i love yours as well. i really like whitefaced birds. they look softer (like in facial expression... more gentle)


----------



## RubyFeuer

zomg so cute ^^


----------

